# one year old sleep regression?



## earthus76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Looking for any validation or advice on the topic of sleep regression. DD is 11 months - will be one y.o. in 2 weeks. She sleeps on our bed with us at night - which is where she takes her naps (morning 9:00 - 10:00) and afternoon (1:30 - 2:30... give or take a few).

She is very tired by 7:00 p.m. and goes down just fine but gets up again within an hour and will NOT go back to sleep regardless of how much nursing, cuddling, etc. She is flopping her body around, crawling, etc. So dh and I just let her get up with us (setting bad pattern?) for a while until we all go to bed again.

What are your experiences? And do you have any advice? Thanks, mamas.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthus76* 
Looking for any validation or advice on the topic of sleep regression. DD is 11 months - will be one y.o. in 2 weeks. She sleeps on our bed with us at night - which is where she takes her naps (morning 9:00 - 10:00) and afternoon (1:30 - 2:30... give or take a few).

She is very tired by 7:00 p.m. and goes down just fine but gets up again within an hour and will NOT go back to sleep regardless of how much nursing, cuddling, etc. She is flopping her body around, crawling, etc. So dh and I just let her get up with us (setting bad pattern?) for a while until we all go to bed again.

What are your experiences? And do you have any advice? Thanks, mamas.

Definitely subbing! I am going through the same thing with ds who will turn one on tues. This kid has been the most PERFECT sleeper I have ever met...until recently VERY VERY tossy/turny, flopping all around etc. We don't let him get up and he's nto really up up anyway, just seems to not be able to settle comfortably. We cosleep and he nurses probably the same as always, but he just is more floppy! lol. I was wondering if he is going to grow out of this or are older babies/toddlers just floppy little beings? lol


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I am reading Sleepless in America (anyone tired of me talking about this book yet) and she says that you can just go ahead and expect sleep problems every birthday and half way between birthdays. Growth spurts and new skills tend to happen around those times and their brains and bodies are just too preoccupied to sleep well. She says they generally run thee weeks before and three weeks after - yes, six weeks. YIKES. But it makes sense as my dd's sleep has recently just fallen all to pieces and she's 2.5.

How long is the gap between when she gets back up and when you guys go to bed? Could you take trade nights just staying in bed with her? Even if she doesn't sleep, she'll have the idea that it's bedtime and bedtime is boring. It's what I'd do if I had it to do over again. I very clearly remember dd doing something similar around one year and we tended to either fight with her for two hours, getting totally frustrated, or just give up and let her hang out with us. I should have been concentrating on keeping her peacefully, if wide awake, in bed. I think. Although goodness knows I'm no expert.


----------

